# Tightening loose Skin ?



## beequeth (Mar 8, 2007)

Anyone have any ideas on tightening loose skin ??

I'm at week 8 of a 12 week diet, down to around 10% bf, and have some skin around my lower 2 abs, and butt which has lost its elasticity from smoking and being overweight for many years.

Any creams or potions which will help tighten things up abit ??

Thanks for any help guys


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

I believe that thiomucase may do the trick, Temporarily though. Do a search on it and see what you find. It was used years ago and probably is still used today pre contest for localized spot fat reduction and skin tightening.

Hope this helps


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

not sure what that is (suggested above) but i have heard vit E cream is good if you add some PILE cream to it...... I woudl research that bit thought if I was you........


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

As Nibbsey said thiomucase and add a little bit of dmso either in gel or liquid with the cream to give it that added extra. Works like a dream. Always do it pre contest.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Preparation H, The pile gel. Make sure its not the cream but is the gel version. Used on piles to shrink them and does the same with the skin over a couple of days-basically tightens the skin up a bit


----------



## fearless29 (Aug 28, 2009)

The other thing I would do is try skin brushing. You can do a search online, huge benefits to this - but it does help with skin tightening, is kind of like an exercise for the skin of the body in itself. I think minerals (or lack of) are attributed sometimes to skin looseness (I think I read somewhere but don't remember the source).

I sometimes brush before working out, and I notice that when I do I need less of a warm up as a result (it gets the circulation going big time). Just my opinion here though - I'm no expert!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

BRABUS said:


> Preparation H, The pile gel. Make sure its not the cream but is the gel version. Used on piles to shrink them and does the same with the skin over a couple of days-basically tightens the skin up a bit


I heard the Prep H with the Bio Dyne [shark liver oil] in it is wonderful for this but banned everywhere apart from Canada - I ordered it, it arrived 2 days ago and I await results with baited breath

Btw it stinks :laugh: The UK version did nothing for me


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

You think this guy still needs the info 15 months on?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

yeah he did not have my marvellous advice tim ...well someone bumped it pmsl

you always spot that though don't you ? wasn't it you who spotted that ginger bird who was bumped ? :smartass:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Jem said:


> yeah he did not have my marvellous advice tim ...well someone bumped it pmsl
> 
> you always spot that though don't you ? wasn't it you who spotted that ginger bird who was bumped ? :smartass:


Ginger bird who was bumped?

Yeah, not sure why i always look at the date, strange habit that i seem to have picked up over my time in internet land.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Ginger bird who was bumped?
> 
> Yeah, not sure why i always look at the date, strange habit that i seem to have picked up over my time in internet land.


I must start doing this too :lol:


----------



## fearless29 (Aug 28, 2009)

Yikes I didn't realise either - thanks will keep an eye out in future but hey it might be a question someone is think at present but just hasn't asked yet!


----------

